# W&W HMC VS HMC plus stabilizer and side rods



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Most of you know I just got into recurve shooting. Thinking of purchasing the W&W rods but what really is the difference between the HMC and the HMC Plus models of rods (besides the HMC plus is this year's model) any advantages over the old model and is it worth $40 more for the rod?

Planning on ordering this weekend through alt services.....

Thanks everyone! PS - Loving shooting the recurve - a bit different from my compound but a nice filler! 

Denise


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

not sure the difference but i shoot the HMC stabilizer and side rods and i love them


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2006)

HMC+ rods a little bit 'softer' feeling to me. I prefer the +'s by a hair but still jump back to my HMC's for field practice.


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

So Dakota, for someone starting out with recurve from compound, would you suggest the HMCs over the HMC+ then? 

Just trying to justify the extra cost of the Plus....thanks for everyones input - keep 'em coming.  I appreciate it!


----------



## Greg Bouras (Nov 17, 2006)

I have and use both the HMC and HMC Plus. If you compare mass weight say from Lancaster you will find both are lighter in weight among carbon rods. I have found the varying wall thickness and diameter over the stab length result in the very good vibration dampning to mass weight. My Plus are a little lighter in weight than the HMC.I cannot tell if there is a vibration reduction with the plus if so it is small. If overall finished bow weight is important to you the $40 may be worth it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2006)

I honestly cannot say which is better for people entering the recurve world. One of my teammates shot my HMC+'s and then the HMCs...they couldn't tell a difference. My brother toyed briefly with one of my backup +'s and thought it had a softer feel..it really comes down to your personal preferences

If you like a bow that 'jumps' a little bit more, HMC, if you prefer it to be a little slower on the jump and maybe be a hair quieter, HMC+. If you want the newest thing on the market...+, but if there's a major difference in price, the HMC may be a good alternative.


----------



## rei14 (Aug 10, 2009)

FYI- Lancaster archery has them for 79.99 for the long rod. I had to buy a replacement for my HMC and since they were the same price I went with the +. I cant tell the difference between the two.


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Rei........They do not have colors in stock and if you want colors it is a 6-8 WEEK wait (and I want blue). I can't wait that long as I am selling my current setup to one of my JOAD students.


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> I honestly cannot say which is better for people entering the recurve world. One of my teammates shot my HMC+'s and then the HMCs...they couldn't tell a difference. My brother toyed briefly with one of my backup +'s and thought it had a softer feel..it really comes down to your personal preferences
> 
> If you like a bow that 'jumps' a little bit more, HMC, if you prefer it to be a little slower on the jump and maybe be a hair quieter, HMC+. If you want the newest thing on the market...+, but if there's a major difference in price, the HMC may be a good alternative.


Dakota.....thank you so much for the explanation. It was a BIG help in making my decision. I do like the little bit more jump so I will be going with the regular HMCs.

Denise


----------

